# 2010 altima 2.5 wont start and doesn't have steering lock module



## ladynlace22 (9 mo ago)

Hey everyone! My name is Samantha. I bought a 2010 altima from a ex co worker that did explain car was in finder binder and wouldn't start after accident. So, I paid next to nothing because she said it was most likely a fuse. However, doing research I discovered 2010 no longer has steering column lock module like the 09s do. Is there anything I can do to start my car? I live in the country and have been stranded with no ride. I'm desperate and need help please.


----------



## ladynlace22 (9 mo ago)

Its also not the battery. Purchased brand new one. Headlights work but radio won't nor start.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ladynlace22 said:


> Hey everyone! My name is Samantha. I bought a 2010 altima from a ex co worker that did explain car was in finder binder and wouldn't start after accident. So, I paid next to nothing because she said it was most likely a fuse. However, doing research I discovered 2010 no longer has steering column lock module like the 09s do. Is there anything I can do to start my car? I live in the country and have been stranded with no ride. I'm desperate and need help please.


The '09s - '11s still had the problematic steering column lock module. The '12s - present had the module but without the mechanical lock. In your case the unit is most likely stuck in lock mode. You can try to pull the fuse for it which if you're lucky, the engine will start.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The steering lock shouldn't be causing issues on a '10 if it had the "lock elimination" recall performed, but the symptoms for a steering lock are unmistakable if that's the issue: A yellow (not red) key icon in the cluster and a "press brake" message in the info display, but no other response. If it isn't doing that then the steering lock isn't the issue. If the dash lights up but the car won't start, the first thing you need to do is hook up a scanner and see if the ECM is communicating. If it isn't, then you may very well have a blown ECM fuse. If the car won't wake up at all then check all the fusible links in the battery card and make sure the card wasn't broken in the accident. If that's good, check the fusible links in the Fuse & Relay Box (the oblong box next to your lefthand strut tower under the hood). That box also houses your IPDM, which is where you'll find the ECM fuse and all the other fuses for the engine and tranny.


----------



## ladynlace22 (9 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> The '09s - '11s still had the problematic steering column lock module. The '12s - present had the module but without the mechanical lock. In your case the unit is most likely stuck in lock mode. You can try to pull the fuse for it which if you're lucky, the engine will start.


 thank you. What if my car doesn't have the actual lock module. It is not equipped with one. Do you think simply pulling the fuse will start it?


VStar650CL said:


> The steering lock shouldn't be causing issues on a '10 if it had the "lock elimination" recall performed, but the symptoms for a steering lock are unmistakable if that's the issue: A yellow (not red) key icon in the cluster and a "press brake" message in the info display, but no other response. If it isn't doing that then the steering lock isn't the issue. If the dash lights up but the car won't start, the first thing you need to do is hook up a scanner and see if the ECM is communicating. If it isn't, then you may very well have a blown ECM fuse. If the car won't wake up at all then check all the fusible links in the battery card and make sure the card wasn't broken in the accident. If that's good, check the fusible links in the Fuse & Relay Box (the oblong box next to your lefthand strut tower under the hood). That box also houses your IPDM, which is where you'll find the ECM fuse and all the other fuses for the engine and tranny.


Thank you. I will try that and lyk what happens.


----------



## lsorto86 (13 d ago)

VStar650CL said:


> The steering lock shouldn't be causing issues on a '10 if it had the "lock elimination" recall performed, but the symptoms for a steering lock are unmistakable if that's the issue: A yellow (not red) key icon in the cluster and a "press brake" message in the info display, but no other response. If it isn't doing that then the steering lock isn't the issue. If the dash lights up but the car won't start, the first thing you need to do is hook up a scanner and see if the ECM is communicating. If it isn't, then you may very well have a blown ECM fuse. If the car won't wake up at all then check all the fusible links in the battery card and make sure the card wasn't broken in the accident. If that's good, check the fusible links in the Fuse & Relay Box (the oblong box next to your lefthand strut tower under the hood). That box also houses your IPDM, which is where you'll find the ECM fuse and all the other fuses for the engine and tranny.


 I'm having all the symptoms of a bad steering lock on my 2010 Altima. Yellow key light on the cluster. I tried changing the ignition switch out just to see if I had any luck bit nothing. This model doesn't have steering lock. Any ideas? Would be very much appreciated.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

lsorto86 said:


> I'm having all the symptoms of a bad steering lock on my 2010 Altima. Yellow key light on the cluster. I tried changing the ignition switch out just to see if I had any luck bit nothing. This model doesn't have steering lock. Any ideas? Would be very much appreciated.


On a '10, it has to have either a steering lock or an emulator module which eliminates the lock. If you're sure that's working correctly, the only other things which can cause the exact symptoms are a wiring problem between the ESCL connector and the BCM, or a bad BCM. Keep in mind that a yellow light by itself doesn't necessarily indicate a bad ESCL, the symptoms are very specific. Yellow light, "press brake" message, zero response from the Start button. If you get any other behavior from the car, then the ESCL is _not_ the problem.


----------



## eltaino2009 (10 d ago)

How did you fix it?


----------



## eltaino2009 (10 d ago)

Vstar650 how did you fix it


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If you have those exact symptoms -- yellow light, "press brake" message, zero response from the Start button -- then the fix is to remove the steering lock and replace it with a steering lock emulator, either from Nissan or aftermarket.


----------

